# Messing About :)



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Just found this photo on my pc, I'd been messing about with an idea I had for the last photo competition.

The watch is a Speedbird 1903 100 years of flight watch (very cool timepiece indeed). The model was made by my grandad (I think) way back in the mists of time. I've had it a long time and did paint it in RAF colours. I decided to strip the paint off a couple of years ago and polish it - very glad I made the effort to do this as the polished look is a vast improvement over the paint







I've got a much smaller model of a Wellington bomber somewhere too


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice photo Paul.

It's always good to see different compositions and ideas.

Nice watch too.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice picture Paulus.









The aicraft is a Hawker Hurricane if I'm not mistaken? I often am.









Bit of a nice watch too.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

You aren't mistaken this time Stan it is a Hurricane - a fine plane to fly by all accounts.

They don't make 'em sound like they used to - I just love the noise the merlin engine makes - it should be available on prescription


----------

